# THE PERFECT pickler



## richard weaver (Jan 5, 2013)

has anyone used the perfect pickler, i purchased one and have tried sauerkraut twice  and did not turn out .i just wondered if anyone else used it .thanks


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

No, haven't used the Perfect Pickler, but all it is is an overpriced lid and airlock.
I've used a lid and airlock countless times.

What went wrong?
What procedure did you follow?
Temperature, etc.?

~Martin


----------

